# Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. - Biken in den Harburger Bergen



## EndURisk (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Biker, 

dieser Thread soll dem Austausch innerhalb und mit der Community des Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. dienen. 

Für die, die uns noch nicht kennen oder Hamburg mit den Harburger Bergen und dem dichten, vielseitigen Trailnetz noch nicht auf dem Radar haben, hier einmal in aller kürze: 

Der Verein wurde im Mai 2020 gegründet und pflegt in den Harburger Bergen ein Trailnetz mit schon jetzt über 20 offiziellen, abwechslungsreichen Trails. Die vielseitigen Trails gespickt mit allem von flowigen Passagen über Wurzeln und kleinen Steinfeldern bishin zu Steilstücken sprechen Fahrer jeden Levels an. 

Weitere Informationen zum Verein, den Trails, möglichen Touren und allem weiteren findet ihr auch jederzeit auf unserer Website https://www.habemtb.de/

Selbstverständlich findet ihr uns auch auf Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/habemtb/

Nun viel Spaß hier und auf unseren Trails,
Marcel


----------



## cherokee42 (11. Juni 2021)

Moin,
 habe mich heute als neues Mitglied bei euch angemeldet und bin gespannt. Die Trails kenne ich auch schon alle und finde es super was Ihr (wir) hier auf die Beine stellen. 
Komme selber aus Harburg Eißendorf und fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende ein Toru durch die HaBes.

Beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (13. Juni 2021)

Moin,

na wenn du aus Eißendorf kommst, hast du die Trails ja so gut wie vor der Tür - perfekt! 

Viel Spaß und bei Anregungen gerne melden. Sobald es wieder möglich ist, gibt's auch mehr gemeinsame Aktivitäten.


----------



## cherokee42 (14. Juni 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich geplante gemeinsame Bautage an den Trails?


----------



## EndURisk (14. Juni 2021)

Moin, 

ja, es wird solche Aktionen für die Instandhaltung der Trails geben. Solche Informationen erhält man derzeit am ehesten, wenn man mit in die Whatsapp-Gruppe kommt.

Wir werden versuchen euch alle zu erreichen und über Termine zu informieren. Derzeit gilt es ja auch noch Auflagen, etc. zu berücksichtigen, aber das ist ja auch irgendwann Geschichte.


----------



## cherokee42 (15. Juni 2021)

Mein Frage hier hat sich mit der Nachricht bei WA überschnitten. Bin somit bestens informiert. Danke


----------



## EndURisk (11. November 2021)

Moin, 

der Regionalpark Rosengarten bewirbt sich derzeit um EU-Fördermittel und bis Montag läuft dazu noch eine Befragung zur Zukunft des Rosengarten.

Es ist für uns die bisher wichtigste Befragung und die Teilnahme braucht nur wenige Minuten!

Bitte regt eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V. an und stimmt für ein bedarfsgerechtes Trailnetz im Rosengarten.  

Die Umfrage findet ihr hier:








						Befragung der Bürger und Bürgerinnen des Regionalpark Rosengartens
					

Online Umfrage: Befragung der Bürger und Bürgerinnen des Regionalpark Rosengartens




					www.umfrageonline.com


----------



## SinusJayCee (12. November 2021)

Schon erledigt


----------



## EndURisk (12. November 2021)

Super. Jede Stimme zählt.


----------



## Sebaz (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten ja vor Weihnachten neue Shirts bestellt. Wisst ihr ob es schon was Neues dazu gibt, sprich Liefertermin oder Vereinbarung wann und wo die abzuholen sind?

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## JoniMcFlup (13. Januar 2022)

Moin Sebastian,

wir warten auf die Info der Druckerei.
Sobald es News gibt bekommst Du die über die üblichen Vereinsverteiler.

Vg
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellycloud (3. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit ca. 6 Monaten neu beim eMTB-Biken und seid ca. 1 Woche neues Mitglied im Verein. 😃 
Alleine macht das Biken natürlich nicht so viel Spaß, daher suche ich gleichgesinnte (Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene) für Fahrten in den Harburger Bergen.

Auch bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach Foren/Gruppen/Kontaktlisten in denen man sich dazu kennenlernen und verabreden kann. Kennt jemand regionale Gruppen (Telegram/Instagram o. ä.) die dafür ein Angebot bereit halten?

Ich freue mich sehr mehr von Euch kennenzulernen und natürlich auf die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens

Kurz zu mir:

46 Jahre jung / Hamburg, Wandsbek
Fotograf und Videograf
Bike: Rocky Mountain Altitude C70
Fahrradfahren seit 43 Jahren
eBike seit 6 Monate


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. September 2022)

Moin Jens! Der Verein hat einen Discord-Server. Am besten schaust du da mal vorbei.

Die Leute von der Dienstagsrunde und ich selber sind ohne Motor unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie sinnvoll es da ist, gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## bellycloud (5. September 2022)

Moin SinusJayCee,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich schaue mal bei Discord vorbei. Darauf bin ich noch garnicht gekommen...

Bzgl. des Motors... Es ist - so meine ich - eher eine Frage wen es stört. 😉 Da meine Kondition nach einer Corona Infektion wieder am Nullpunkt ist und ich froh bin überhaupt bergauf zu kommen. Somit fahre ich Euch sicherlich nicht davon. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust es dennoch auszuprobieren. Wenn's nicht passen sollte, kann man es wieder sein lassen. Möchtest Du das mal in der Runde besprechen?

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. September 2022)

bellycloud schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Motors... Es ist - so meine ich - eher eine Frage wen es stört. 😉 Da meine Kondition nach einer Corona Infektion wieder am Nullpunkt ist und ich froh bin überhaupt bergauf zu kommen. Somit fahre ich Euch sicherlich nicht davon.


Du brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen, warum du ein E-Bike fährst. Je nach dem welche Motivation dahinter steckt, finde ich das vollkommen legitim. Ich habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unterschiedliche Antriebsvarianten nicht so gut miteinander harmonieren. Wenn man anpassungswillig ist, mag das aber durchaus funktionieren.



bellycloud schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust es dennoch auszuprobieren. Wenn's nicht passen sollte, kann man es wieder sein lassen. Möchtest Du das mal in der Runde besprechen?


Du darfst gerne selber im oben verlinkten Thread nachfragen  Ich bin auch nur eher selten dabei, weil ich eine etwas weitere Anreise hab.


----------



## cherokee42 (21. September 2022)

Der Verein bietet jeden ersten Sonntag Vereinsausfahrten für ungeübte bis geübt E oder Bio, alles vertreten Abfahrt  11 Uhr KH.
Anmeldung über die HP vom HaBeMTB e.V.


----------



## cherokee42 (28. September 2022)

Diesen Sonntag 2.Okt. 2022 11 Uhr treffen an der KH zur Vereinsausfahrt. Anmeldung bitte über die HP vom HaBe MTB e.V.









						Vereinsausfahrt - Harburger Berge Mountainbike e.V.
					

Jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat findet unsere Vereinsausfahrt statt. Für Mitglieder und welche die es noch werden wollen. Ride on.




					www.habemtb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canttouchme (30. November 2022)

Wie lange seid ihr bei den Klubausfahrten üblicherweise unterwegs? 

Ich überlege am Sonntag dazu zukommen aber ich muss auch um 15 Uhr wieder in der Stadt sein..


----------



## cherokee42 (30. November 2022)

Moin,
üblich sind so 2-3 std.


----------



## canttouchme (1. Dezember 2022)

Okay, das koennte ich ja sogar schaffen. 

War nicht für Sonntag eine Ausfahrt geplant und die Registration via Homepage erforderlich?

Irgendwie kann ich dazu auf der HP nichts mehr finden..


----------

